# Tricking out the Goat!



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

:willy: I am completely new, at this whole performance modification deal. I have found the exhaust sytem i'd like to have installed, minus headers. Any suggestions what would go good with this system as far as headers are concerned?? (Borla Stainless Steel Cat-Back System) I am going to soon add photos in the gallery portion of this site, of my 2004 GTO. It came pretty tricked out already (pre-owned, one time owner). Would love to hear suggestions on what else I can do to improve it's sound, looks and performance...


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

What does it already have done to it?


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

performance wise not exactly sure, other than it has magnaflow exhaust. I only know this because when i took it to get an oil change i had them tell me what was on it. As far as looks, it already had the wheels you see on it, the hood (which i'm told is not common), and matching colors under the hood. I plan on finishing up my upgrade on its sound system, wanna change the light covers to clear and brighter blue lights, and i want to put in the above mentioned exhaust, some headers, a chip, throttle body, mass flow sensor, and procharger. All the engine advice i have gotten from my cousin. But would like more input.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

for a start you dont want a CHIP get the factory PCM tuned
if you are going a procharger dont worry about a bigger TB
and dont worry about a MAF get it 2 bar MAFLESS tuned to suit your procharger


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I've done the lights on mine and love them.

HID's from xenith xenon. 140.00 plus shipping and a few hours in your garage and puff...magic. You can choose any color/temp you want. They may have green and red available by now too. I went with the 6000k white and love them.


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

thx for all the advice, i will keep asking for more i'm sure as i progress along my way to gettting my GTO just the way i want it...


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

Latest questions... So i'm told that I will NOT need a cool air intake, if i plan on getting a procharger later on down the road. Is this correct? Is it really a waste of money?? Also, can I just use, for example, maybe a K & N air filter (just the drop in kind) for the meantime?? If so, will it add to my performance, and how??? THX


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you looked into the cost of the Prochargers + install? I only ask because it starts to get steep. If you do go that route don't worry about headers, CAI ect. The kits replace all that stuff.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Pro-charger plus install is probably close to 7 grand. Big bucks. And you don't have a chip. Thats OBD1. You need a dyno tune which will retune your pcm to suit whatever mods you have done.


----------



## htowngto04 (Aug 17, 2008)

wow, I have been consulting a coworker for some advice on some mods for my gto, and he didnt mention much more outside of the main cost of a procharger (around 4k or so). Guess i need to do some more research thx...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Best bang for the buck I'm told is going with NOS. Turns the car into a sleeper and gives you 50 + at the touch of a button.


----------

